
Twitter Make Up: small open source tool to schedule changes on your profile - nidup
https://github.com/nidup/twitter-makeup-service
======
nidup
Hey,

I was looking to code a small project this weekend, here it is.

It's a configurable scheduler to change my twitter display name depending on
my activity, to change my banner to match the time of the day, etc.

The tool is coded with python + tweepy + schedule and packaged with a docker
image.

Feel free to use it to make up your twitter profile, from to !

